# High Blood Pressure



## giles1482 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi
I have just been for my medical for my Visa to live and work in Dubai. The doctor informed me that I had high blood pressure. 
Does anybody know if this will hinder me being granted the visa?

Thanks for your time


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

It won't be a problem for visa purposes.

More info here inc. mention of the diseases they specifically screen for on the medical test prior to the residence visa approval : Ministry Of Health UAE - New medical tests from today


----------



## giles1482 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for that, it's put my mind at ease. I just have to wait for the results!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And go and see a doctor for proper advice on how to handle your high blood pressure. 

-


----------



## giles1482 (Mar 19, 2010)

Already have!


----------

